# Licking the brown eye while carpet munchin



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

How many here give the brown eye attention while Pleasuring their lady friend orally (or man friend no judgement). Why or why not?????  I would have made it a poll but I don't know how.



Ill start with a yes I do.... I figure its the fastest way to get my 3 inches of bamboo in there.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)

no thanks, just some places a tongue shouldn't go.


----------



## jadean (Jul 25, 2014)

I lick my wife's ass all the time lol sometimes exclusively before I pound it. Also love when she squirts in my mouth. Do.I need to lower my test....maybe but making her cum and cum.hard just does it for me lol come at.me


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 25, 2014)

You have to lick it before you stick it


----------



## Tally McLength (Jul 25, 2014)

Most definitely eat it from the back and lick the ass while doing so .........a well known RN once said ''where the tongue goes, the dick follows''


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2014)

I have and will.  its not my fave
I used to be afraid if I did it, then she will want to do that shit on me. and Im really not a fan of my butt hole being contacted in any fashion.


----------



## need2lift (Jul 25, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> You have to lick it before you stick it



Makes perfect sense....


----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2014)

..by the time you get past the smell you got it licked...    [old proverb]


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

Had to hit the gym but it's good to check back and see I'm not the only one.... never had a girl ask me to stop I know that much.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have and will.  its not my fave
> I used to be afraid if I did it, then she will want to do that shit on me. and Im really not a fan of my butt hole being contacted in any fashion.


I like the taint getting a licked.... but my ass hole is hairy and don't want my girl there


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 25, 2014)

there isnt an area on my wife I dont molest


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 25, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> there isnt an area on my wife I dont molest



Very true!


----------



## BadGas (Jul 25, 2014)

Definitely! ! Preferably after a shower/bath.. Make sure you give that pussy a ton of attention first, get is soaking wet. When that sweet nectar runs down the crack of her ass... Chase it, dont waste it!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2014)

jadean said:


> I lick my wife's ass all the time lol sometimes exclusively before I pound it. Also love when she squirts in my mouth. Do.I need to lower my test....maybe but making her cum and cum.hard just does it for me lol come at.me



not weird at all...if she likes it im all for anything


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

Where is SheriV at?? i want her answer

you ever lick your mans peep hole?

Also im sure you have been on the other end(literally) is it something you look forward too?


----------



## BadGas (Jul 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Where is SheriV at?? i want her answer
> 
> you ever lick your mans peep hole?
> 
> Also im sure you have been on the other end(literally) is it something you look forward too?



Hahaha... Get a womans perspective here. C'mon SheriV, break down a lil bit for us... LOL


----------



## SheriV (Jul 25, 2014)

whats good for the goose is good for the gander?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

^^Yeah she likes it


Its settled every guy needs more mouth to ass


----------



## Gracieboy (Jul 25, 2014)

Nothing better than licking any of my wife's holes. Totally agree with chasing the cream!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## independent (Jul 25, 2014)

Best thread ever. And yes i molest the wifes ass any chance i get.


----------



## mattsilf (Jul 25, 2014)

I enjoy licking both holes while im down there. She acts like she dont care for it, but she doesnt stop me either


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## s2h (Jul 25, 2014)

I like to lick it after she takes a dump...well as long as she ate hot sauce....spicy is yummy in my tummy


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 25, 2014)

And i cant even get a bj from wifey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Jul 25, 2014)

i love licking my wifes ass, it does wonders for the breath....


----------



## Bigjay73 (Jul 25, 2014)

Crazy ex that i dumped a few weeks ago was my first. She had some digestion issue and only crapped once a month. Perfect candidate lol.  She went ballistic when I did it. A real turn on.


----------



## s2h (Jul 26, 2014)

Bigjay73 said:


> Crazy ex that i dumped a few weeks ago was my first. She had some digestion issue and only crapped once a month. Perfect candidate lol.  She went ballistic when I did it. A real turn on.



Hopefully you had a industrial toilet snake when she layed that once a month log ....


----------



## G3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I eat the snuggie every chance I get. My girlfriend has a great bubble ass.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not responsible for my actions after injecting testosterone and drinking alcohol.....


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2014)

http://youtu.be/TiJ9SYfYLfA


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 26, 2014)

holy hell people. you depraved fuckers will do anything.


----------



## independent (Jul 26, 2014)

bio-chem said:


> holy hell people. you depraved fuckers will do anything.



You have no idea.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 26, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> You have no idea.



I pray it remains that way


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2014)

..THX for breaking it down for us cube..  now i can get along with my bitter existence ...


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.xvideos.com/video3832567/my_worst_fart_punishment

http://www.xvideos.com/video7761649/lick_my_ass_while_i_fart_to_you

http://www.xvideos.com/video2065456/kita_zen


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 26, 2014)

This nurse is literally up to her elbows in shit!!! LOL


----------



## dolphfan (Jul 26, 2014)

Where do I find this F@&*^ing movie!! I need to watch it STAT!!!


----------



## dolphfan (Jul 26, 2014)

cube789 said:


>


 This one!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 26, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> This nurse is literally up to her elbows in shit!!! LOL


I hate when I lose my keys, and I looked everywhere


----------



## jadean (Jul 26, 2014)

Getting some in a bit hehehe wife's drinking as we speak


----------



## Watson (Jul 26, 2014)

jadean said:


> Getting some in a bit hehehe wife's drinking as we speak



pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## uberdawg (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll eat everything she puts on my plate. nuff said.. lol


----------



## jadean (Jul 27, 2014)

Griffith said:


> pics or it didnt happen...


Oh it happened


----------



## s2h (Jul 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I'm not responsible for my actions after injecting testosterone and drinking alcohol.....



Are you fat yet ?


----------



## G3 (Aug 1, 2014)

jadean said:


> Getting some in a bit hehehe wife's drinking as we speak




Ate and plowed the snuggie last night. Still stiff remembering it


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

I lick my hand before I LHJO...  does that count?


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got no problems tongue punching the wife's fart box as long as it is clean.  It's very arousing for her and about the only way I ever get to stick my pecker in there.  Hell, the first time she licked my balloon knot, I didnt know what the hell was going on.  But let me be the first to tell you, I didnt rush to push her away.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

You all have very accommodating wives...   I cant even get a BJ   (13 years and counting)


----------



## SheriV (Aug 1, 2014)

fire her


----------



## the_predator (Aug 1, 2014)

^hire her


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

Cuantos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadean (Aug 1, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> You all have very accommodating wives...   I cant even get a BJ   (13 years and counting)


Definitely grounds for divorce, if you're a man, handle your business and treat her right you deserve a blow job here and there.I would talk with her first about your needs and if she won't at least compromise then it's settled


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2014)

Ive been massaging the wifes back every night because shes been having muscle spasms really bad. I dont think it takes me more than 10 minutes before i have a finger in her butt.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

jadean said:


> Definitely grounds for divorce, if you're a man, handle your business and treat her right you deserve a blow job here and there.I would talk with her first about your needs and if she won't at least compromise then it's settled



Have.  Thinks its yucky.  So I told her I will get it elsewhere...  If it wasnt for kids I would step. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fogg197 (Aug 1, 2014)

There's no other way. If your that close take your tongue to different places. Not to mention that they love it after they get used to it


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 1, 2014)

s2h said:


> Are you fat yet ?


Yeah but I'm bulking.


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2014)

I will be licking the snuggie in about 30 minutes. carry on.


----------



## jadean (Aug 2, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Have.  Thinks its yucky.  So I told her I will get it elsewhere...  If it wasnt for kids I would step.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I would consider getting it elsewhere a compromise if she won't do it brother. You have needs and it sounds like you would do anything to fulfill hers.


----------



## jadean (Aug 2, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I will be licking the snuggie in about 30 minutes. carry on.


Yay keep me updated, lube and old shirt is on stand by.


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Had to hit the gym but it's good to check back and see I'm not the only one.... never had a girl ask me to stop I know that much.


This


----------



## G3 (Aug 3, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> You all have very accommodating wives...   I cant even get a BJ   (13 years and counting)




Replace her


----------



## G3 (Aug 3, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I will be licking the snuggie in about 30 minutes. carry on.




Would rep if I could. Carry on!


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 5, 2014)

G3 said:


> Replace her



Well, you have convinced me...   17 years down the fucking drain!


----------



## jadean (Aug 5, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Well, you have convinced me...   17 years down the fucking drain!


Did you talk about it with her bro?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, many times...  actually, gonna try counselling instead.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 5, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Yes, many times...  actually, gonna try counselling instead.



You have not had a blow job in 17 years? DOOOD!!  Not trying to tell you how to live your life but I could not remain in a relationship where my physical needs are not being met I mean if she really does not want to do it she needs to step aside and at least let you get your needs taken care of else where.

Note: If she is sick or something serious then forget everything above.


----------

